# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Views on putting 50 cardinal tetras in 2 ft tank?

## ryanchong

Am I being cruel or it is ok to do it?

----------


## benny

Ryan,

If you have adequate filtration or if the tank is a heavily planted tank, the bioload should not be a problem. Given the size of these fishes, 50 in a 2 ft tank is still managable. But there won't be much space for anything else.

Also, do take note that when you first introduce the fish, you have to manage the nitrate/nitrite in the water if your tank is fairly new. Otherwise, casualties will be high.

Cheers,

----------


## PeterGwee

I'll say its cruel...they live in their own toilet. Imagine asking your entire family to live in the toilet for a week without flushing.

Regards
Peter Gwee  :Wink:

----------


## ryanchong

You see... if I buy 30 it will cost me 80 cts each, total cost $24. But the LFS selling 50 for $28. 

So, if you were me, buy 50 or 30? Can't figure out, that's why asking the forumers for their thoughts.

----------


## Weirong

> You see... if I buy 30 it will cost me 80 cts each, total cost $24. But the LFS selling 50 for $28. 
> 
> So, if you were me, buy 50 or 30? Can't figure out, that's why asking the forumers for their thoughts.


Don't buy them in quantity cos it's cheap. That's very cruel.  :Mad:  Fishes are lives too, not decorations. 
If you want them cheap, share with friends.

----------


## JT

50 on a 2ft tank is still managable. But as the tetras grow max in size, it will be compact. Really hard to judge unless we can see the tank decoration. 50 on a 2ft empty tanks sounds perfectlly alright with me, however if it is fully pack/crowd with plants, 10 fishes at times can see crowd as well. I have about 300+, didnt really count them in my 4ft tank. They look real nice. These fishes are meant to be in community(ie. large qty) to look very nice. Well, if you think it is crowd at your side, I'll be most willing to take them in. I'm a cardinal tetra man.  :Wink:

----------


## lyh

> You see... if I buy 30 it will cost me 80 cts each, total cost $24. But the LFS selling 50 for $28. 
> 
> So, if you were me, buy 50 or 30? Can't figure out, that's why asking the forumers for their thoughts.


You can find more people to share the fishes and buy in bulk. This can 1) help you reduce cost. 2) at the same time not overcrowding your tank.  :Smile:

----------


## ryanchong

The 2ft tank decor is glosso all around and a small drfit wood with nana. No background plants. So, is it alright for the 50 tetras? Hope I can make a decision tonight from these discussions and get the fishes tommorrow.

----------


## ryanchong

Sorry. Miss out on Benny's view on the issue of bio load. So with my decor, will the plants that I have enough to support the 50 fishes in the tank?

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

I had about 100 pieces of medium sized cardinal tetras in my 2 ft planted tank, together with 5 oto and about 20 yamato shrimps. Initially, the tank was just planted with Riccia and there was one piece of driftwood and some rocks for decoration. Very minimalist. Looks just like a picture from Armano's book.

Then the tank was rescaped and planted with mainly crypts, E. tenellus and also some stem plants. The substrate is 80 percent planted. In both aquascape, the fishes were doing fine and became fat and greedy. The tank was support by an Eheim 2224 Professional series canister filter and with 2 sets of lights varying between 55W and 85W as well as a 5W UV light. Water change was 50% on a weekly interval whenever possible.

The point is.....with the *correct filteration* and management of bioload, 50 pieces of cardinal tetras can be more than adequately taken care of in 57 litres of water. I'm sure Ryan will care for his fishes and perform the usual water change. Most aquarists don't fancy the idea of loosing fish.

So let's give some decent advice and help Ryan along here instead of making sweeping statements.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Ryan,

You need to let us know more about your current filtration setup, existing bioload as well as how long have you matured your tank so that the guys here can give you better advice.

Cheers,

----------


## ryanchong

Ok I try my best.

Got an external filter good for a 2ft tank. CO2 at 1bps, 2ft magnum light, 2and half week old tank. JBL substrate top off with a layer of small gravel. PH about 7. The water quality is excellent. 

But read somewhere that the tank will have a PH peak on 3rd week. Is it true? Should I put in the fishes after the 3rd week. 

The tank is filled with 6 otos and 20 cherry and green shrimps? By the way, how come my green shrimps dont look green? 

Hope these info is adequate, really enjoy the forums active discussion.

----------


## benny

This being the case, I would suggest you add your 50 cardinal tetras after your tank has been up for about a month. Your plants should be doing well by then and growing. That is a good sign that it's ready for fishes.

Enjoy your new setup and don't be greedy with fishes. Focus!

Cheers,

p.s. You might be able to do more than 1 bps for the CO2 for better results. Go search the forums for some interesting reading.

----------


## valice

Actually don't need to rush your tank... those 50 tetras won't run away or the shop won't close even if you don't get the fishes tomorrow... 

Wait till your tank is more stable (assuming from what you say is that it is just set up) then add the tetras also not too late...

Must also be diligent to change water every week... will notice that the fishes and shrimps look happier after the water change...

----------


## Justikanz

I still think that you should share the fish. Keeping in mind that cardinals do grow big (~1.5") and fat... They won't look so nice if they are 'cramped'... Get a smaller school and give them some space to move. They'll look better too. My 2 cents lah... It's for the aesthetics...  :Smile: 

Moving on... Water wise, an external filter would be good as it adds not just good filtration, there is extra water volume. So, the 50 tetras would not be a problem.  :Smile:

----------


## |squee|

I agree. Asthetics-wise it'll be rather bad personally, and the filter will have to be good. Diseases will also affect a larger group of them (= more cost) and generally they need to school, to have space.

----------


## hirowen

Hi Ryan,

My suggestion is, dun save the $12, if u not sharing with others, just buy 30 cardinal will do  :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Oh to add on, I used to have 100 cardinals in my 4footer. After 2-3 weeks, they fatten up and relax, swimming all over and that doesn't look nice, IMO. As their population thin out due to ich, they begin to look better. Now only 30+ left and they school wonderfully. Even with the green neons and ember tetras, they still stand out and school separately. That's why I'd recommend a smaller number.  :Smile:

----------


## taz_boy

I don't mind getting 5 from you if you are buying in bulk. 

My cardinal numbers had decreased significantly..may want to top up a few to make it look nicer.

----------


## ranmasatome

Ryan.. let me know what fish shop this is and Where you stay.. i'll help take however many you want off your hands.

----------


## PeterGwee

Just note that when you push your critter limit to a certain point, you will get algae on your plants no matter what you do. Its your choice though...I rather have healthy fish and critters with room for error than push the limit. Your O2 demand will also be higher with that high a fish load and you might need to aerate your tank at night in order to overcome that issue.

Regards
Peter Gwee  :Wink:

----------


## ryanchong

Hi all I am staying at sembawang and going to the YISHUN LFS near Khatib MRT. Will post the fish for adoption if i think 50 is too much for the 2 ft fish tank. Will keep in mind those who express interest in this thread. Regards.

----------


## taz_boy

Cool! Just let me know when you grab them...I guess that LFS you are refering to is Y618? 

If you want black tetras, do let me know. May be giving them away, my bioload too high liao.. :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

> If you want black tetras, do let me know. May be giving them away, my bioload too high liao..


Tsk tsk tsk... Bioload high, still want cardinals?  :Razz: 

I still dunno what Black Tetras are leh... Post pic leh...  :Huh?:

----------


## taz_boy

ha...cos i still feel cardinal are the best looking tetras apart from my green neon...so may be letting go of my black and brilliant neon tetras to make space for cardinals...... :Laughing:

----------


## lyh

> Ok I try my best.
> 
> Got an external filter good for a 2ft tank. CO2 at 1bps, 2ft magnum light, 2and half week old tank. JBL substrate top off with a layer of small gravel. PH about 7. The water quality is excellent. 
> 
> But read somewhere that the tank will have a PH peak on 3rd week. Is it true? Should I put in the fishes after the 3rd week. 
> 
> The tank is filled with 6 otos and 20 cherry and green shrimps? By the way, how come my green shrimps dont look green? 
> 
> Hope these info is adequate, really enjoy the forums active discussion.


Hi ryan where did you find the info on tank having a pH peak on the third week? Would you mind posting the link so that i can have a look? :Smile:  Besides this if you are really expecting your pH to fluctuate, i would suggest you to not only not to buy fishes first but to also catch and house your other inhabitants in another tank to prevent casualties and release them into the main tank after you have measured your pH as shrimps are more sensitive to such changes.

----------


## Laconic

If you want to give up the black tetras and brillant tetras, I will be happy to adopt them.

----------


## freezze

willing to share the cost of the cardinal from u.. wanted 20..

----------


## ryanchong

Thanks for the excellent feedback and healthy discussion. After taking the views of the forum members, I have decided not to stuff so many fishes in one tank. I have just got 10 spot rosbora from Ben's place.

----------


## benny

> After taking the views of the forum members, I have decided not to stuff so many fishes in one tank. I have just got 10 spot rosbora from Ben's place.


That is an excellent decision! Do keep us updated of your tank and if possible show us some pictures!

Cheers,

----------

